# honey into molasses



## Silvercreekhoney (Feb 22, 2017)

Has any one ever had honey turn into molasses like substance?


----------



## Treehopper (Dec 9, 2012)

I drained the cappings from about 25 supers, after about 48 hours I had a gallon or so of a very dark molasses like honey. Uncapped with both a plane and hot knife.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Everyday inside my solar melter.


----------



## Silvercreekhoney (Feb 22, 2017)

This is what I have. Two five gallon buckes of old honey that some one gave me, the top half is like molasses the bottom half is really thick black honey. I heated up the top half that poured off encase bacteria was present. Would you feed this to your bees?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Not if someone gave it to me. Who knows what happened to it and what diseases it contains. Promix is cheap. 
I sell mine to a guy who feeds it to chickens.


----------



## Bee Havin (Mar 1, 2017)

odfrank said:


> Not if someone gave it to me. Who knows what happened to it and what diseases it contains. Promix is cheap.
> I sell mine to a guy who feeds it to chickens.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cjj (Dec 12, 2015)

I extracted 3 pails of real dark Molasses like honey this week that has a really good taste and then a few that had a reddish color to it and some that were real light , It"s all good


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

For the first time ever I harvested a little dark honey after I had removed all the honey from my spring flow, maybe its because I planted a couple of acres of Mancan buckwheat. Never got any from the generic varieties I have planted in years gone by.
Johno


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Providing the moisture level is low honey will not go bad. If it's too high it will ferment make some small bubbles or foam, which still does not mean its bad. The honey in Egyptian tombs is still safe to eat.

Old honey often crystalizes, it can be re-liquefied by warmed the lower the temp the better around 100 degrees for a few days and still retain the benefits of raw honey.

Every flower source will have different properties and flavors.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I bought some avocado honey last month. It tasted just like molasses. Too strong for me to use in anything but cooking.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I have 3 five gallon can of honey sitting in my shop that is reallyyyyy dark( may have been packed in the 80's). Honey eats bare metal, which make the honey dark. Most the time it taste like the metal can it comes out of. Might be the reason no one packs in the 5 gallon cans any more.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If it was my honey I wouldn't worry about it. Honey varies in color and darkens with age. How does it taste?


----------



## Silvercreekhoney (Feb 22, 2017)

It tastes like molasses with honey under tone. I put a spoon full on a plate and the bees wont touch it. I heated it up and bottled it and gave it to my son to use as a mild molasses. the bottom half of the bucket is grainy and not quite as dark with more honey flavor. I'll see what the bees do that.


----------



## Arbol (Apr 28, 2017)

sorgum is molasses
nothing else is made into molasses
keep the terms correct
otherwise you get people taking things wrong.
Molasses is not Honey
go to the concho morman store they will buy all the honey you can sell
they are my number 1 customer in N. AZ
I have all the hives out in Overgaard off 377


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Arbol said:


> sorgum is molasses
> nothing else is made into molasses
> keep the terms correct
> otherwise you get people taking things wrong.
> ...


DavidZ is that you ?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Arbol said:


> sorgum is molasses
> nothing else is made into molasses
> keep the terms correct
> otherwise you get people taking things wrong.


Yes, let's keep the facts correct! 

From the USDA ...


> U.S. Grade A (or U.S. Fancy) is the quality of sugarcane [HIGHLIGHT]molasses [/HIGHLIGHT]that possesses a good flavor; ...
> 
> https://www.ams.usda.gov/grades-and-standards/molasses





> One ton of [HIGHLIGHT]molasses[/HIGHLIGHT], a byproduct of sugarcane and sugar beet processing, ...
> 
> https://www.usda.gov/oce/reports/energy/EthanolSugarFeasibilityReport3.pdf





> Sweet sorghum is primarily grown in the United States as a source of sugar for syrup and [HIGHLIGHT]molasses[/HIGHLIGHT].
> https://www.ars.usda.gov/news-event...12/sorghum-eyed-as-a-southern-bioenergy-crop/


So, at the very least, molasses can be made from _either_ cane sugar OR beet sugar OR sorghum. 


.


----------



## Silvercreekhoney (Feb 22, 2017)

How many hives do you have? I have seven, 2 in Shumway and 5 in Taylor where I live. Someone put about 10 hive in Springerville across from Becker's lake. Do you Know who they are?


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

If my bees start making molasses I'm in big trouble. 
Raw local molasses ain't gonna sell worth a darn.


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

I think I made some molasses yesterday, melting cappings and some light comb, which contained honey. 
It was not my intention, I separated the cappings from darker comb because I want to make hand balm out of it.

Ok, the wax came out fine but there was 3 pounds of very dark honey which tastes burned but good.

I´m not selling it but want to use it for baking or any recipes. Ideas?


----------

